

How to define custom, colored labels (like TODO) in VIM - pabloIMO
http://dtuite.github.com/define-custom-vim-tags-and-labels.html

======
Nick_C
The link to the article is: [http://dtuite.github.com/define-custom-vim-tags-
and-labels.h...](http://dtuite.github.com/define-custom-vim-tags-and-
labels.html)

yet Chrome tries to take me to: [http://onlyvariance.comdavidtuite.com/define-
custom-vim-tags...](http://onlyvariance.comdavidtuite.com/define-custom-vim-
tags-and-labels.html)

which is an invalid domain.

Anyone know what to do to get to the article?

~~~
mattyb
Type "cache:[http://dtuite.github.com/define-custom-vim-tags-and-
labels.h...](http://dtuite.github.com/define-custom-vim-tags-and-labels.html)
into Chrome's address bar and hit enter to see the content.

The repo is no longer visible (<http://davidtuite.com/define-custom-vim-tags-
and-labels.html>), so I'm guessing it was either deleted or made private. The
CNAME file in that repo probably inadvertently pointed to
"onlyvariance.comdavidtuite.com" and GitHub is still caching it.

------
sikhnerd
The true extensibility of vim never ceases to amaze me.

